# The schmuck is back...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sheesh... I don't even know where to start. Been off grid out here in the Chihuahuan Desert for 4 months now and I feel completely disconnected from everything I knew before. We're finally pulling things together though. Have a little shed we're living in, a roof over that to catch rain, solar power, etc. Still crapping in a bucket and eating can goods and cold sammiches but we're alive and well.

I haven't seen a single predator on our place since moving out here. Did see a badger and a bobcat out on the main ranch road about 15 miles from us but that's been about it. Even deer are hard to come by out here in the desert. We've never seen one on our 85 acres and have only seen a handful within a few miles of our place.

Anyway.... hope to catch up with everything here in the coming days. Sure miss chatting with you guys out here.

I'll leave you with a few pics of the homestead and what we've had going on.

OH... one thing I did want to share. I caught a little lost dog that had been lost in the desert for several weeks. Landed a $200 reward out of the deal. He's in the photos below...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

A few more...


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Glad things are com'in together for you guys Chris. That's a cool cabin (Ha--- maybe at night time.lol.--- 152*)

"Landed a $200 reward out of the deal. He's in the photos below..."

So are you start'in your own bounty hunt'in outfit down there in the desert.lol.

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice pics

looks like it could be a hard way to live,and yet a very fullfilling way to live at the same time

how did you get the pic of me with the balloons? lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great photos Chris! Did you learn how to weld yet? That's a nice looking shack you got there...


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

What No Grass???? :hot:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Some fine looking pic's. there, quite the setup(homestead), at least you got the pool in and cooking up garden veggies. HA !! Thanks for the update.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Good to hear from you Chris. Take care out there.

:hunter:


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

cool pics!!!!!!! thanks for sharing :razz:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like you and your family are living the dream, glad to have back here on PT


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pretty skies-------wha! no time wasted mowning the lawn--------this going to be your last move???????-----your really under wild skies-------take care----------sb*


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

Great pics Chris, and I'm happy to hear things are going so well for you guys. Quite the set-up you have started.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Looks like a good time at Timeless Ranch to me. Good for you!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Pretty skies-------wha! no time wasted mowning the lawn--------this going to be your last move???????-----your really under wild skies-------take care----------sb*


Lmao ......

Nice pics..... Glad you could join us.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great pictures Chris! Thanks for bringing us up-to-date on your adventure......look forward to the next up date.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

How's the wind turbine coming along??? :teeth:


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice pics-

Red bugs just coming out here- finally getting rain.

Looks like the solar oven is working.

Black water buffalo to keep the algae down?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Pretty skies-------wha! no time wasted mowning the lawn--------this going to be your last move???????-----your really under wild skies-------take care----------sb*


Hey Skip--- I heard talk of New Zealand.lol.

What did you wind up do'in with your cages Chris?.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> "Looks like you and your family are living the dream, glad to have back here on PT".......the man is living in a shed.....eating can foods and crapping in a bucket.....it's an interesting adventure to follow, beautiful land and I wish them all the best of luck out there.....but I won't want to be part of it.....seems like more of a nightmare than a dream to me.


Not everyone is scared of living off the land....living in the big city is a *nightmare!*


----------

